# Reiser4 not in current  mm-sources or ck-sources

## mr666white

Help!

the latest ck-sources and mm-sources kernels available in the portage tree don't seem to support reiser4, whereas the older version did. Now I'm stuck with a laptop with reiser4 partitions and no kernel. How do i get reiser4 support now?

----------

## codergeek42

You can try using the reiser4 patch for gentoo-dev-sources...I have no idea how well that may or may not work, however...

----------

## AstralStorm

You can use the patches for 2.6.9-rc2-mm1, which should work after fixing minor rejects or the patch from 2.6.8-mm2 at Con's site (2.6.8.1-ck7)

BTW, 2.6.9-rc2-mm1, 2.6.9-rc1-mm5, 2.6.8.1-ck7 DO support Resier4, what's the problem then?

If you can't see it, check if 4K Stacks are DISABLED (in Kernel Hacking). Reiser4 is incompatible with that yet.

----------

## Gentree

See the notes on the ck threads: Con (ck) has decided to take out R4 support to reduce his work load and let those who do derivatives put it in if they like.

There is something like a "klak" kernel derived from ck that does just this.

Nitro (not a ck derivative) seems to be fairly strongly committed to R4 and I find it to be very reliable.

I sue this kernel. There is one out just a fews days back , but I like to let the paint dry before I install a new kernel patch set.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221173

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## codergeek42

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> See the notes on the ck threads: Con (ck) has decided to take out R4 support to reduce his work load and let those who do derivatives put it in if they like.
> 
> There is something like a "klak" kernel derived from ck that does just this.
> 
> Nitro (not a ck derivative) seems to be fairly strongly committed to R4 and I find it to be very reliable.
> ...

 Actually nitro (at least the 2.6.9 RC's afaict) has been based directly off CK's patchset.

----------

## tdb

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I sue this kernel. ... 

 

Need a lawyer? (j/k)

----------

## Gentree

```
2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 "It works better if you plug it in" 

**************************************************** 

# Start of CK7 base 

................

```

Well I guess that's what they call a kernel OOps.

In any case nitro is all its name suggests and has consistently supported R4.

So the basis of what I said is accurate.

If you need/want R4 it's probably a good choise.

===========================

 *Quote:*   

> Do you know what a usufruct is?

 

A lawyer with a large cigar up his trou de cul ?

 :Cool: 

----------

## hede

ck-sources 2.6.8.1-r8 even wont run my reiser3.6.

it boots but  simply stalls (the reading application) often while reading directory-information...  :Mad: 

----------

## Jake

I included the reiser4 patches from 2.6.9-rc2-mm4 in my patchset (vanilla-based, Con's scheduler patches inc. staircase 8.2, reiser4, and elevator-switch), so I'm positive it's in mm. I'll be posting an update to my patchset once I get the chance to test it (the update, that is). 

My guess is you have 4k stacks enabled, as suggested by AstralStorm.

----------

## Insanity5902

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> You can try using the reiser4 patch for gentoo-dev-sources...I have no idea how well that may or may not work, however...

 

I just tried this on the ck9 and it works.  The patch process it self had a few snags, it was saying files already exist, what do you want to replace, I just pressed 'y' on all of them and at the end it said 1 hunk faild, but the kernel had r4 support in iit, it compile fine and I am emerging xorg-x11 on it now.  So everything seems to be working.

----------

